# remote control codes



## alphabob (Feb 7, 2006)

I have an older tivo and bought a new tv. Its a insignia brand and can not program the tivo remote. I tried the way it said to test every code. Is there a code for this tv? Thanks for all the help...
  :up:


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Give code 0091 a try, also the Mitsubishi TV codes.


----------



## alphabob (Feb 7, 2006)

tried then no luck thanks


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Then in that case you're out of luck. Your Tv probably matches the Insignia tv code found in the new URC R5 & R7 remotes, which in turn doesn't match any code in any tivo remote or UEI/OFA universal remote.


----------



## DVC California (Jun 4, 2004)

A bit of a hijack, but I'm also looking for a remote code to run a "Konka" television. Got it cheap locally at Fry's. Works great but I'm always jugglig remotes because I can't find a suitable code.

The remote I have came with my Hughes DVR2.

TIA, Steve


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

No konka codes either.


----------



## alphabob (Feb 7, 2006)

0091 works some times with the tivo remote. Not all the time though.


----------



## aiardo3 (Mar 15, 2006)

Edmund said:


> Then in that case you're out of luck. Your Tv probably matches the Insignia tv code found in the new URC R5 & R7 remotes, which in turn doesn't match any code in any tivo remote or UEI/OFA universal remote.


 i just looking for a 19'admiral tv codes lost my remote book can not find codes any where


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

aiardo3 said:


> i just looking for a 19'admiral tv codes lost my remote book can not find codes any where


For what remote? the R5 or R7?


----------

